# 2nd vet check



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah went to her 2nd vet check and shots. She weighs 1.75 lbs. They all wanted to hold her and she cried. Dr. said she looks real good. She is sleeping in my arms right now, so sweet.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor little thing,such a bad world when your a baby


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So glad that she is gaining and doing so well! Great news!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww...such a sweet little peanut!!! Glad all went well


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Aw, poor kid...tell her it's ok, widogmom cries when she gets on the scale at the Drs. office, too ;}


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Glad to hear Amber-Leah is doing so well! She and my Pebbles are about the same age & size I think!

Pebbles goes in to the vet for her second vaccs on Tuesday & I am dreading having to watch her have that horrible needle  When she went in for a check up a couple of weeks ago everyone wanted to pat her and cuddle her, even the other clients. I just politely told them they could pet her, but I would rather hold her myself to avoid any unnecessary stress and people were fine with that.


----------

